# New archery shop West Lansing?



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Its called _Compounds & Crossbows_. Its in the strip mall in front of Menards on west Saginaw. I just came from there and was pretty impressed. They just opened last Wednesday and it looks like theyre pretty well stocked. 

For me its close to work and I dont have to go to the dreaded Mountain anymore.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you know who owns/operates it?


----------



## SLP Hunter (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll have to check it out. Pretty close to Gander. Be interesting to see if they stick around.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Ieatantlers said:


> Do you know who owns/operates it?


I met Fred one of the two owners I forgot his last name. We said he's from the Lansing area. Seemed like a good guy.

The range looks huge. It looks like you might be able to shoot 25-30 yds.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet. If they keep some decent prices it should knock gander archery right out of there. Gander has no room to shoot bows, unless you count a 10 foot hallway.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Ieatantlers said:


> Sweet. If they keep some decent prices it should knock gander archery right out of there. Gander has no room to shoot bows, unless you count a 10 foot hallway.


Yeah and after you work up a thirst flinging arrows you can go next door the Tin can


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

I just stopped over there today. Looks like a very nice shop and shooting range! They are still in the process of setting up the 3D side of the range but spot targets are already out. They've got PSE, Darton and Bear bow lines right now and possibly more to come. 

I sure hope the hire some competent techs out there. It would be nice to have a couple options to send people in Lansing. Also hope they end up carrying some traditional stuff. Obviously they just opened so too early to tell.


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

I stopped in yesterday and they were still unpacking products. They had a lot out already. They started a website (compoundsandcrossbows.com) but there isn't much there yet. It looks like they are going to have a nice setup and they are much larger inside than it looks outside.

One of the owners (retired Lansing police officer) told me that they are going to have a grand opening soon. They are taking email addresses now to send updates and deals our way. Currently they are offering free indoor range time and you can test equipment before you buy.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweet! I will have to check it out the next time I am out that way.


----------



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

The new owners are Len and Fred. I will let you get their last names when you get there! They are some really great people with a great Christian business ethic. This is their first foray into retail archery and they have done their homework well! They have a good general selection of products and will be filling out their inventory as they go. 
They have about 25 indoor lanes with yardages back to 25yds. and will be featuring on site storage lockers to rent for your equipment if you wish to leave them there. They are also planning on having both 3D and spot shooting leagues as well as certified instructional leagues for all ages. They are also thinking about putting in a new video system.
They have a fully equipped pro shop that can handle any brand or model of bow or crossbow. They have gotten factory training from the folks at Darton Archery and also from Paul Penix from PSE. Bear archery also sent in a tech (Chad Bailey) to train on their bows. 
Chip Wilson from Whitetail Archery in Perrinton, Mi. also came in and helped them set up their retail and gave them instruction in general bow tuning and maint.
Last I knew they were planning to have a grand opening in August sometime. Best to give them a call for more info.

Compounds And Crossbows
644 Migaldi Ln.
Lansing, Mi. 48917
517-622-1300

Hope this info will help ---Smokey


----------



## tomsgonefishing (Mar 16, 2009)

M-F (Hrs.)- (10am-9pm) 

Sat. (Hrs) (9am-7pm)


----------

